# How much does a 5/8 drywall board cost???



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

Drywall and sheetrock are the same thing. Sheetrock is actually a name brand of drywall.

They come in 4x8, 4x9, and 4x10, plus longer sizes at some suppliers.

Off the top of my head, I'd plan to pay just under $10 for a 4x8x5/8" sheet. In residential, 1/2" is used for most walls and 5/8" is more common on garages and ceilings.


----------



## bswain06 (Oct 23, 2007)

Great! That's just what i needed. thanks for answering my rather dumb question.


----------



## angus242 (May 1, 2008)

Well I'm confused about your question but here it goes....


wallboard, drywall and gypsum are essentially all the same thing.

1/2" is the most common thickness and comes in sheets sized:
4x8
4x9
4x10
4x12

5/8" is generally used for ceilings in some application, as a fire rated material in other (assemblies...see I remembered kctermite!) and in high end homes as the actual wall material.

Cost will vary all over the place. The last time I bought 4x8x1/2 it was just under $7 a sheet.

EDIT:
and apparently I was slow in replying cuz when I hit the "reply" button, there weren't any responses. Sorry for what's essentially a double post....


----------



## anc001 (May 29, 2008)

Depends on what your looking for you have basic 1/2 sheet rock which is about 8-9 a sheet and the you have the mold/mildew resistant stuff about 10-11 and then you have mold/mildew and fire resistant which is about 12 a sheet


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

angus242 said:


> Sorry for what's essentially a double post....


Nah, just confirming that the OP's getting good info!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## perpetual98 (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm pricing 1/2" rock for our basement and as of yesterday at Menards here it's $4.99 for a 4x8' sheet. $5.68 at Home Depot for the same stuff. Can you do a ceiling in 1/2" if you just use more fasteners?


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

perpetual98 said:


> I'm pricing 1/2" rock for our basement and as of yesterday at Menards here it's $4.99 for a 4x8' sheet. $5.68 at Home Depot for the same stuff. Can you do a ceiling in 1/2" if you just use more fasteners?


Good prices! I paid about $7/sheet for 1/2" here a couple weeks ago.

You can use 1/2" on ceilings, but you're better off with 5/8" in my opinion.

With either thickness, you must space screws no further apart than 12" and nails no further apart than 7" for ceiling applications.


----------



## Sir MixAlot (Apr 4, 2008)

If your ceilings are 24" on center, 5/8" drywall is recomended. Or 1/2" ceiling board. :whistling2:


----------



## perpetual98 (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm going to be furring my ceiling out, and unless something comes up, I'll be furring 16" OC. I can get 5/8", that's really not an issue, so I'll probably go that route, at least for the ceiling.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Depends on the Market area. On the average around $9.00.


----------



## HandyPete (Mar 23, 2008)

I just finished my home....everyone is really impressed with my walls. I did all the work myself (135 sheets). The secret? 

*5/8" rock!!!!!!

*and using no-coat in the corners. (www.no-coat.com)

- pete


----------



## angus242 (May 1, 2008)

Just came back from the store:

4x8x1/2: $4.98
4x8x5/8: $7.15
DensArmor 4x8x1/2: $10.98


----------



## kingrene (Apr 13, 2007)

Well poor us here Kamloops, BC Canada :

Home Depot : 5/8 $17
Home Hardware 5/8 $16

Just about twice what you pay accross the border!


----------



## HandyPete (Mar 23, 2008)

kingrene said:


> Well poor us here Kamloops, BC Canada :
> 
> Home Depot : 5/8 $17
> Home Hardware 5/8 $16
> ...


 Geeezz! Sorry Kamloops, here in Québec it's about 9$ for 1/2" and 11$ for 5/8"


----------



## sellerjack (Aug 12, 2008)

4x8 sheet in my area from HDEPOT is $5.68.


----------

